# Coach de



## mdelamotte (Oct 15, 2008)

How do I build a mantel clock?


----------



## BobSch (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd start with a search of Google for mantle clock plans.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, if you post a rough sketch of what you have in mind, I'm sure that help won't be far away.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI mdelamotte

You may want to check out the klock forum plus the plans site. 
Plus it's a great place to get your hardware for the clock you are going to make...

http://www.clockforum.com/
http://www.klockit.com/depts/ClockPlans/dept-363.html
http://www.klockit.com/ask.aspx


Here's a small tip,,, buy your wood from HD/Lowes BUT not from the wood they have in the racks but go to the flooring dept. you will find the AAA grade hardwoods in the boxes at the right price..
You can sometimes find a open box that they will mark down to almost 10% of the list price ,just ask one of the guys in the back to mark the box for you b/4 you take it up front to the check out stand..

I got a 3/4 box of AAA Cherry for peanuts, 7/8" thick x 6" wide and about 4ft long.. 8 pieces 
Also check a flooring outlet in your town they are always closing out old stock.. 
======
======

=======


mdelamotte said:


> How do I build a mantel clock?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Another site to check out is www.clockkit.com


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

mdelamotte said:


> How do I build a mantel clock?


Very, very carefully. Welcome to the forums mdelamotte. Glad to have you join us.


----------

